# Web  -   WP

## Sanjka129

http://belturhotel.com/       ,       ,           , : 404 .    ,           http://belturhotel.com/1258/  ,    ? !

----------


## derikpro

? 
   . 
       .

----------


## Karen

WP ?

----------


## admin

.htaccess       .

----------

